# Hana mini v3 enclosure



## Bill (27/9/14)

Hi guys,

Does anyone locally have stock of the hana mini enclosures or the clone mini's locally?

Looking to build a box mod and want to use the enclosure as a base. 

Cheers,
Bill


----------

